# GT MTB Parts



## Deleted61137 (25. Juni 2008)

*Zeigt her eure GT Teile!!!

Jedes Alter, alle Farben und Größen.


Alles ausser Rahmen also z.B.:

Vorbau, Gabel, V-Brake Noodles, Spacer, Flaschenhalter, Sattel, Stützenklemme, Griffe usw.!*


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Juni 2008)

*GT Hadley Naben, schwarz, 32Loch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

@GT-Musa: wills du die Naben nicht in den Verkaufsthread stellen   

GT Lenkerendstopfen in schwarz:




Hadleys in Blau:


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> GT Lenkerendstopfen in schwarz:



Ich kontere mit Silber! Obwohl das ja BMX-Parts sind.





(Und wäre einem Tausch nicht abgeneigt...)


Stütze 27mm




Vorbau


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @GT-Musa: wills du die Naben nicht in den Verkaufsthread stellen



Das kann ich den Syncros Felgen nicht antun. Die wären dann einsam und sehr traurig.


*GT Kurbeln mit XTR Kettenblättern*


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juni 2008)

Da fällt mir gerade dieser Thread wieder ein. Diesmal klappt's ja besser.


----------



## GT-Man (26. Juni 2008)

Naben, Kurbel, Vorbau, Pumpe, Truck, Banner...:


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juni 2008)

In der angepinnten Ersatzteilliste stehen ja auch ein paar interessante Teile drin, allerdings ist die schon älter und ohne Bilder. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Bestellungen von diesen Teilen?


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Juni 2008)

Ein Paar Sachen die nicht mir gehören....


*GT DH Kurbeln*





*V-Brake Noodles*





*A-Head Cap*


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Juni 2008)

*Sattelstütze, schwarz*


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Juni 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Naben, Kurbel, Vorbau, Pumpe, Truck, Banner...:



Du hast dein Spinwheels vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2008)

Hat sonst keiner mehr was? Wo sind z.B.: die bunten Gabeln und Vorbauten hin? 


Leider nicht meiner

*GT ThermoPlastic Lenker*


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hat sonst keiner mehr was? Wo sind z.B.: die bunten Gabeln und Vorbauten hin?
> 
> 
> Leider nicht meiner
> ...



und leider auch nicht meiner.


----------



## gtbiker (2. Juli 2008)

Klemme:




Lenker:




Nabe:


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2008)

wurde von mir zwar schon gepostet ist aber ein lecker bild..................gt hinterradnabe mit kleinem extra (titanfreilauf).


einer der schönsten lrs die ich besitze.


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wurde von mir zwar schon gepostet ist aber ein lecker bild..................gt hinterradnabe mit kleinem extra (titanfreilauf).



Aber Pewter fehlt noch als Farbe. Und eine Version mit Vollachse auch


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich BMX-Vorbauten, die lassen sich aber prima mit einem 22,2 DH-Lenker am Dirt- oder DH-Bike fahren:

Piston Stem Made in USA:





Made in Taiwan:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (6. Juli 2008)




----------



## redsandow (6. Juli 2008)




----------



## Backfisch (9. Juli 2008)

@redsandow: Die Griffe hab ich auch, waren an meinem 96er Talera serienmäßig verbaut. 

Hier mal meine NOS-Griffsammlung:






Und ein GT-Supersoft-Sattel, ebenfalls am Talera serienmäßig. Ist wirklich ein sehr bequemes Teil. Auf dem Foto sieht man meinen zweiten, den hab ich mir als Reserve zugelegt.


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. Juli 2008)

Wären mal fast meine geworden wurde aber leider überboten






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Juli 2008)

*Etwas fürs Steuerrohr*






[/URL][/IMG]


*Sattelklemme*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

mal das was ich schon im album habe 

der betd nachbau des lts disc adapters und einer der beiden kiwi sticks :





nabensammlung:




lobo disc adapter:




power series kurbeln:




sts stuerkopf muffe:




meinen 2001er sheriffstern :




93er bologna lite in rot :




92er 3D in gelb:




95er bologna cut:




96er bologna (lite) 




91er 2x4:




später Gt sattelspanner in der taugnix variante :




91er urzassi selle vitesse sattel:


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hey, hier geht's ja mal wieder voran und GT Forums Most Wanted ist auch wieder da!

Wo sind eigentlich die Pics von GTBIKER, REDSANDOW und GTSASSY ???


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hey, hier geht's ja mal wieder voran und GT Forums Most Wanted ist auch wieder da!
> 
> Wo sind eigentlich die Pics von GTBIKER, REDSANDOW und GTSASSY ???



hi...


----------



## engeldietz (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo wollte Fragen ob im Moment eine GT Gabel zum Verkauf steht

LG
Engel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich hole den Thread mal hoch, weil ich nicht weiß, wo ich sonst mit dem Foto hin soll ;-)
Hier hat es ja evtl. noch informellen Wert.

3D, 2x4, GT Unicrown Oversize Bologna Cut by Spinner (1991?!), Bologna Lite


----------



## placeb (23. Dezember 2014)

Schönes Photo,

die 2x4 ist vom 91er Team AV, an welchen Rädern waren denn die anderen 3 Gabeln zuf finden?
Die erste sieht fast ein bisschen wie eine Straight-Fork aus....


----------



## kingmoe (25. Dezember 2014)

placeb schrieb:


> Schönes Photo,
> 
> die 2x4 ist vom 91er Team AV, an welchen Rädern waren denn die anderen 3 Gabeln zuf finden?
> Die erste sieht fast ein bisschen wie eine Straight-Fork aus....



Die 3D ist schon gebogen, da täuscht das Foto durch den Ausschnitt. Ist z.B. im 1992er GT Tech Shop Katalog zu sehen.
Die Cut ist auch aus Anfang 90er und die Lite eben die höherwertige Option gewesen bzw. in den Top-Bikes verbaut gewesen.


----------



## ceo (28. April 2016)

GT-Musa schrieb:


>



ich habe so eine kurbel in 172,5mm (keine blätter). in dieser länge kann ich sie nicht gebrauchen.
supercool wäre ein tausch gegen 175mm oder länger. dann würde ich sie hier anbauen.


----------



## esp262 (28. April 2016)

Ich bin gerade mehrmals gekommen


----------



## ceo (28. April 2016)

etwas zu viel information


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. April 2016)

@ceo 

Sorry aber suche selber schon länger ein Lager in 73/117-118 um die Kurbel zu verwenden und mit 172,5 kann ich leider auch nichts anfangen!


----------



## Mintia (2. Mai 2016)

esp262 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mehrmals gekommen



Nochmal?





Bei mir benötigt die Kurbel eher 120mm+ ... bin auch noch auf der Suche.


----------



## Mr.GT (19. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.GT (21. August 2016)




----------



## Oscar1 (29. Mai 2018)

GT Lenker


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Juni 2018)

[QUOTE = "Mintia, post: 13781320, member: 284767"] Again?: Lol:





For me, the crank needs more 120mm + ... I'm still looking for. [/ QUOTE]
what size are you needing?  What size are yours?


----------



## Mintia (12. Juni 2018)

I'm using a 122.5 GT TI BB right now and it works well with a bit of tweaking on the chainline.





My cranks are 175mm. Do you have a set for sale?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

keine Ahnung, ob wir die schon hatten...quasi schon lange im Besitz und wegen Alzheimer neu entdeckt . Sind für einen Umbau gedacht, der hoffentlich auf dem diesjährigen GT Treffen noch gefahren werden kann..





VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Juni 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> keine Ahnung, ob wir die schon hatten...quasi schon lange im Besitz und wegen Alzheimer neu entdeckt . Sind für einen Umbau gedacht, der hoffentlich auf dem diesjährigen GT Treffen noch gefahren werden kann..
> 
> ...



Sollten dafür nicht mal Scheiben mit GT-Schriftzug unter Wasser mundgeklöppelt werden??! Wie auch immer, ich bin gespannt, was du damit für nen Hocker zusammenschraubst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2018)

Na, nicht von mir, der oldman hat da glaube ich mal was gemacht. Die hintere ist ja noch reltiv gängig mit 4-Loch Formula Standard. Die vordere allerdings ist der 4. 4-Loch Standard und GT Hadley eigen.

Discs dafür hab ich nur hier gefunden:

https://shop.brake-stuff.de/bremssc...ben-fuer-hadley-gt-naben-im-uni-design-4-loch

Ein eigenes Design ist wohl noch teurer und selbst mir zuviel...der Hocker wird wohl fertig, evtl. mit nem anderen LRS...ich zeig ihn aber vor dem Treffen..ich will nur mal wissen, ob das was ich mir vorstelle heute noch funktioniert und Laune macht.

VG
peru


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Juni 2018)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich hole den Thread mal hoch, weil ich nicht weiß, wo ich sonst mit dem Foto hin soll ;-)
> Hier hat es ja evtl. noch informellen Wert.
> 
> 3D, 2x4, GT Unicrown Oversize Bologna Cut by Spinner (1991?!), Bologna Lite


Is the Midnight Aurora 2x4 for sale?


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juni 2018)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Is the Midnight Aurora 2x4 for sale?



Unfortunately it has been sold long ago.


----------



## Mintia (10. Juli 2018)

Bei Aufräumen entdeckt


----------



## GTchen (13. Juli 2018)

Apropos midnight aurora….

Ich habe vor Monaten ein sehr gut erhaltenes 91er Team Avalanche als Rahmen/Gabel-Set in „midnight aurora“ kaufen können. Ich habe vor, das Set "nearly time correct" aufzubauen. Leider fehlt mir bei dem Set der GT FlipFlop Vorbau in Wagenfarbe.

Falls jemand einen entbehren kann, freue mich über jede PN.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung. (Foto ist von retrobike.co.uk geliehen)

Gruß 
Dirk

P.S. Aus dem Retro-Forum habe ich bislang leider auch keine Rückmeldung bekommen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. August 2018)




----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. September 2018)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 766523 Anhang anzeigen 766524


They even made them in neon's one year.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. September 2018)

Mintia schrieb:


> Bei Aufräumen entdeckt


But are any for the 1993 steel frames?  They were a different thickness than those for the aluminum frames.


----------



## Mintia (1. September 2018)

All of the lower four are for the '93-'94 steel frames with a rear True Temper triangle. I bought these as a backup, however I never had any issues so far...


----------



## Mintia (1. September 2018)

GT Körbchen







bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> They even made them in neon's one year.


I also have some pink cages flying around somewhere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mintia (8. September 2018)

Da sind sie


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. September 2018)

Ein trockenes Fläschlein mit Midnight Blue(?).


----------



## Mintia (14. September 2018)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Ein trockenes Fläschlein mit Midnight Blue(?).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 772358



Da war doch noch was...

Ein 1995er Touch-Up Paint Set:









Die meisten Farben sind sogar noch wie neu - einige sind allerdings etwas dickflüssig - sollte aber wieder verdünnt werden können - falls man die Lösungsmittel noch irgendwo bekommt. Das ist schon ein krasser, sofort betäubender Geruch, wenn man die Dinger aufschraubt.
**Das gute alte Zeug**
Naja, die Farbe hält garantiert...


----------



## Mintia (14. September 2018)

Die Fläschchen sehen so aus:





Ich glaube, es wäre sinnvoll, bei Zeiten die ganzen Farben einem professionellen Lackierer zur Analyse zu vermachen. @pommerngerrit


----------



## pommerngerrit (17. September 2018)

Boa, Krass. Wo holt ihr denn sowas raus?
Mach doch mal ein Lösemitteltest. Nimm Normale Nitroverdünnung, nicht Universalverdünner. Tupf dir was auf ein Plättchen und vermisch das mit der Nitro, wenns nicht fusselig wird dann past das. Bei Uni kann das klumpig werden, das geht dann also nicht. 
Müste man echt mal elles Katalogisieren. 
Wenns richtig stinkt, is das schonmal gut. 

lg.-


----------



## tofu1000 (17. September 2018)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> ...
> Müste man echt mal elles Katalogisieren.
> ...



Das wär mal ne RICHTIG geile Maßnahme!


----------



## Mintia (24. September 2018)

pommerngerrit schrieb:


> Boa, Krass. Wo holt ihr denn sowas raus?
> Mach doch mal ein Lösemitteltest. Nimm Normale Nitroverdünnung, nicht Universalverdünner. Tupf dir was auf ein Plättchen und vermisch das mit der Nitro, wenns nicht fusselig wird dann past das. Bei Uni kann das klumpig werden, das geht dann also nicht.


Ich habe das Set vor ein paar Jahren mal bei ebay US erstanden - das war noch in der 'muss ich alles haben' Zeit...
Werd am Wochenende mal den Test machen und dann hier posten


----------



## Mintia (1. Oktober 2018)

Hier das Ergebnis:
Hab einfach nur einen Tropfen Lösungsmittel auf die Farbe gegeben (nicht umgerührt). Links normale Verdünnung.


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Oktober 2018)

GT-Cablecrosser






GT-Sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. Oktober 2018)

Noch mehr Sattelklemmen:


----------



## Mintia (11. Oktober 2018)

Headset Caps:


----------



## Mintia (11. Oktober 2018)

Aluminium *Hintern*


----------



## Mintia (11. Oktober 2018)

GT He-Man Pedale Vorher-Nacher


----------

